# How do I fix drip line



## Meds613 (Aug 12, 2018)

Today I noticed one of my drip lines was disconnected/broken. How do I go about fixing this?


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Just replace the drip manifold where the 1/4 spaghetti black line plugs into

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Orbit-2-Port-Drip-Manifold-61411W/100129445


----------

